# New toy



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Been needing this baby more and more every winter and after last winter I just couldn't go another one without her. One more semester of school then I can focus on winter more..

06 s300 2 Speed only 300 hours on her, brought my buddy who works for bobcat to check it out before I bought it. She legit.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice. You will love the power. I have the same machine only single speed
Handles a nine foot pusher like a walk in the park


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;1321673 said:


> Very nice. You will love the power. I have the same machine only single speed
> Handles a nine foot pusher like a walk in the park


Took me 6 months to find a low hour 2 speed. I had to have 2 speed after running a single speed last winter..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

ya thanks for the reminder. Lol


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats a great find. I'm looking for the same thing, well that or an A300. Trying to keep it under 30k though.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

A300 is amazing. Power thru the corner without breaking traction
I'm not a fan of the controls though


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That is a good looking machine. I love my s300. Do you mind me asking what you gave for her? 
Robert.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet machine. Good luck with it this winter.

Are you going to get a pusher for the winter?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice! Your life just got easier.Thumbs Up


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats on the new machine Thumbs Up. are you going to run a plow or pusher on it for the winter or get a snow bucket.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

For what its worth I think that is the best skid loader out there! I have a few of them. Good Pick.

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1321755 said:


> That is a good looking machine. I love my s300. Do you mind me asking what you gave for her?
> Robert.


$31,000


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

8 Ft pro-tech for this year even though I think its going to be kind of small, but getting paid per hour who cares.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new toy. You have good taste.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got the new trailer today...


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

you are right around the corner from me. i see your trucks all the time.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks good did you get that trailer at richy clapper in sudbury?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Kwing1120;1323291 said:


> you are right around the corner from me. i see your trucks all the time.


Where you live in Lynnfield?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

cat320;1323293 said:


> looks good did you get that trailer at richy clapper in sudbury?


I got it at The Trailer Place in Plaistow NH, same place I got the dump trailer you can see.


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am over on Essex st by the high school.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hand controls? or standard bobcat?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ford6.9;1325349 said:


> Hand controls? or standard bobcat?


standard foot pedals


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Any plan for snow tires?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

She's a big toy! Looks awesome, do you think you got a pretty good deal? And what are you doing in school? Just curious


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Gunna run the reg tires for this season... need to make some money back first. 

I feel like I got a good deal for the hours that are on it and the price compared to a new machine.. I saw alot of machines like it going for 4-5k more so I wanted to act quick.

I am in my last year of college for business administration.... thank god. I got some new ideas for when I get out.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Business Admin huh? I'm kind of in the middle of school myself, I'm dropping out of Quality Engineering after deciding it wasn't for me, and thinking of some type of business course. Did you take that so it would benefit you in the landscaping field, running your company? Or more as a backup in case this doesn't work out?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

SmokeyBacon;1328154 said:


> Business Admin huh? I'm kind of in the middle of school myself, I'm dropping out of Quality Engineering after deciding it wasn't for me, and thinking of some type of business course. Did you take that so it would benefit you in the landscaping field, running your company? Or more as a backup in case this doesn't work out?


My original plan was as a back up but I now think I want to run different type of business entities along with what I am doing now. Got a few ideas in mind, but definitely want to get my hands into something else.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright cool, always good to hear what others are trying to do too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Few pictures from before the storm..


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any pics from during the storm?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

Mysticlandscape;1323273 said:


> Got the new trailer today...


Sounds goofy but line-x your trialer. we line-x ours and they last way longer and dont need paint anymore. plus they are more tough and look nicer and easy to clean.!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Well change of plans, I will no longer be subbing my machine out as I landed my own account to use it on so I had to go out and purchase more stuff payup


----------



## mpicanco01 (Oct 9, 2011)

Timmy Straight up killing it man! Keep up the good work.
Did you talk to that Mobile account yet?

Think I got that night club account to she is letting me know
first thing monday morning.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice machine and trailer!


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice set up Mystic, what is your impression of the Kage System. I own an A-300 and looking into one, how is the 9' would you have gone larger or smaller?????


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

WIPensFan;1321810 said:


> Nice! Your life just got easier.Thumbs Up


Ya that will be a game changer for you. Nice!


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice skid and nice kage system...enjoy


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice setup


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got some action shots...


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice to see that equipment getting some action, hopefully it can get alot more soon.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pics


----------

